# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Finn - Cochon d'inde 2 ans proche de l'humain, adore ses congénères - Dpt 67

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Finn
*Type:* Cochon d'Inde
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 67 - Bas-Rhin
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

⛩ Nôtre adorable Finn recherche toujours une famille pour la vie ❤
Visible dans le 67
💮 Comment ne pas craquer sur cette magnifique boule de poile ??
☯️ Prénom : Finn
☯️ Sexe : Mâle non castré
☯️ Age : 2 ans
☯️ Race : Cochon d'Inde
☯️ Caractère : Finn est adorable, proche de l'humain adore la compagnie d'autres congénères.
➡️ Si ce loulou vous intéresse, veuillez nous contacter par messenger ou email 📧 : laportedelespoir@gmail.com





https://www.facebook.com/portedelesp...7491?__tn__=-R

----------


## doriant



----------

